# I am still confused.



## fender0107401 (Jul 22, 2012)

I started a thread before: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33187

Now, I am still confused. I am sure that mergemaster will not show me too many files should be replaced when I use 8.0, however, with 9.0 mergemaster show me a lot files should be replaces.

What is wrong? Is there some changes in FreeBSD?

Look this:


> -##### $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0./etc/sendmail/freebsd.mc 223068 2011-06-14 04:33:432 gshapiro $ #####
> +##### $FreeBSD: src/etc/sendmail/freebsd.mc,v 1.39.2.1.2.1 2011/11/11 04:20:22 kensmith Exp $ #####





> --- /etc/motd  2012-07-21 21:41:11.00000000 +0800
> +++ ./etc/mod  2012-07-22 07:58:15.00000000 +0800
> @@ -1,4 +1,4 @@
> -FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 (MYKERNEL) #0: Sat Jul 21 21:38:42 CST 2012
> +FreeBSD ?.?.? (UNKNOWN)



Why the file that are compiled from source are differents from that are installed with iso image?
Both of them should be same.
For a RELEASE, nothing should be committed but bug fixes.

So, I am confused.
It is normal?
Why there are many files that I have to take care?
I think it is not easy for a general user.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe I just did something wrong?

Here is my make.conf

```
################################################################################
#
# cpu type

CPUTYPE ?= core2

# ports compilation flag

CFLAGS = -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe

CXXFLAGS += -fconserve-space

# kernel compilation flag

COPTFLAGS = -O2 -pipe

# force to -O2

WANT_FORCE_OPTIMIZATION_DOWNGRADE = 2

# do not build modules with the kernel

NO_MODULES = true

NO_PROFILE = true

NO_MANCOMPRESS = true

# for kernel

KERNCONF = MYKERNEL

###############################################################################

# for vim

.if ${.CURDIR}=="/usr/ports/editors/vim"
WITHOUT_GUI="yes"
.endif

################################################################################

SUP_UPDATE = true

SUP = /usr/bin/csup

SUPFLAGS = -L 2

SUPHOST = cvsup.cn.FreeBSD.org

SUPFILE = /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile

PORTSSUPFILE = /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile

################################################################################
```

I did not follow stable or current.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2012)

When the source tree is branched, the VCS strings in the files change.  mergemaster(8) has some options that will help you to merge files where you have made no local changes, just the VCS string has changed.  In particular, use -U and -i.

Oh, and the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and COPTFLAGS you have will cause you trouble and give no benefit.  Remove them.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 22, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> When the source tree is branched, the VCS strings in the files change.  mergemaster(8) has some options that will help you to merge files where you have made no local changes, just the VCS string has changed.  In particular, use -U and -i.
> 
> Oh, and the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and COPTFLAGS you have will cause you trouble and give no benefit.  Remove them.



I have tried "-F", but "-i" and "-U", I will try them.

Thank you very much.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 22, 2012)

I still got that things. x(


----------



## kpa (Jul 22, 2012)

Just let it install the new files if the only differences are in the file headers. On the next update mergemaster(8) will work correctly because it will recognize the VC tags as being from the correct branch.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 22, 2012)

Can we let the thing going on like old time. I miss 7.0 and 8.0. x(


----------



## fender0107401 (Jul 22, 2012)

There are so many files to be install. I do not why developers design it in that way.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2012)

Having gone through it once with -U, the next time gets a lot easier.  /etc/mergemaster.rc can also contain a list of files that mergemaster(8) should ignore.


----------

